# Echo 330EVL - How Old?



## JimQ (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm doing some work on an Echo 330EVL for a guy (no bar oil...) and I'm curious, does anyone know the approximate age of this saw? I can't find any information regarding the years they went into and out of production. I've got the Operators Manual, IPL, and parts are already ordered and on the way. I'm just curious how old this darn thing is.

OK, I was going to stop there but I figured I'd tell the whole story and throw in a couple pics too!

Alright, I started an Outdoor Power Equipment repair business late last year.

Guy brought this saw in (about 5 weeks ago now....) No bar oil.

I tore into the saw to diagnose the problem. I didn't have the proper tool to get the clutch off. I tried the 'ol punch method. That didn't work out so well. You can see the results below. I stopped there and ordered the proper clutch tool... I thought. 2 weeks later the WRONG clutch tool shows up. I order another one. Another week goes by. WRONG FREAKIN TOOL AGAIN! So I give up and fabricate a tool to get the clutch off. I know, some of you that know this saw are saying to yourself... 'why the heck is he trying to get the clutch off for an oiler problem?'







So I get the clutch off, hmmmm, no familiar oil pump drive gear, no oil pump. Crap.

The oil pump on this saw is basically cam driven off the crankshaft. It can be easily removed from the top of the machine without too much trouble.

So here I am, what should have been a simple fix has now sat in my shop for several weeks longer than it should have.

I wish I would have taken a picture of this saw when it came in. You couldn't tell what it was. It was caked in years of bar oil, saw dust, (yes, LAYERS of dust, not chips) and God knows what else.

So when I was ordering parts for this saw, feeling terrible it has taken so long, I decided I'd give this saw the full treatment and go totally through it. On my time, at my expense. (not to mention, I had a broken clutch to replace.)

Here it sits after about a gallon of Purple Power and a bunch of elbow grease.






I just tracked the parts, the big brown truck will be dropping them off shortly.

So now I'm sitting here wondering how old this saw is... Any ideas?

Thanks,

Q


----------



## JimQ (Feb 24, 2012)

And, with the magic of time-laps photography, she's back together and running great!











He must have left the layers of bar oil, dust on as a "protective cover". It cleaned up pretty nice!

So, any idea how old this thing is?

Thanks,

Q


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 25, 2012)

JimQ said:


> And, with the magic of time-laps photography, she's back together and running great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd guess late eighties...


----------



## trimmmed (Feb 25, 2012)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I'd guess late eighties...



Yup, you'd be guessing right. I bought one somewhere around '88 for railroad tie retaining wall work I was doing. Still have it, great little saw that always starts on the second pull. First saw I owned that had a chain brake.


----------



## JimQ (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks guys. We'll call it late 80's.

:msp_thumbup:


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 25, 2012)

I have one similar to that, mine's a 452VL, haven't run it much but it'll probably get a workout later on this year.


----------



## Bob Wright (Feb 25, 2012)

JimQ said:


> Thanks guys. We'll call it late 80's.
> 
> :msp_thumbup:



Thats prob right. The early 90's saws had stickers with the dates...Bob


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 2, 2012)

JimQ said:


> Thanks guys. We'll call it late 80's.
> 
> :msp_thumbup:



Safe bet !!
Got mine in 87


----------



## Typhke (Dec 2, 2012)

Late 80's sounds right to me. 

If you want more info on it, you should contact bonkelaar. He collects the EVL types. Maybe he can be more specific on the year.

Just check his signature 


> Echo: CS 280 EVL, CS 290 EVL, CS 330 EVL, CS 360 EVL, CS 400 EVL, CS 440 EVL, CS 510 EVL,
> CS 550 EVL, CST 600 EVL (2x), CST 610 EVL (4x), CS 660 EVL, CS 750 EVL, CS 900 EVL.


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 2, 2012)

Typhke said:


> Late 80's sounds right to me.
> 
> If you want more info on it, you should contact bonkelaar. He collects the EVL types. Maybe he can be more specific on the year.
> 
> Just check his signature



I am sure I got mine in 87, and my 330 EVL has a different handle. I have a chain brake, and it does not look like the one pictured, so I am guessing his is 85 or possibly earlier. 
I was repairing power equipment as a side job, sometimes full time, at a great shop on Long Island then, and I got my 330EVL from the owner. I will put up a picture of mine as soon as I can.


----------



## longislandmike631 (Jun 12, 2014)

I just picked one up, on the side of the road ! It's from an experienced gardener landscaper, so, I trust that it has SOME life in it yet, and that it was well cared for.

Now to clean it up, and start her, in a few days...just found the spec / TECH sheet online  It says FEB 1983 REVISED !

http://www.echo-usa.com/tomwin41/Techdata/cs-330evl.pdf

The OPERATORS MANUAL is here...

http://www.managemylife.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0706086.pdf

I feel I have to have SOMETHING, on hand for emergencies !


----------



## wyk (Jun 12, 2014)

They are nice little saws. I'm quite fond of mine. I've done the exhaust, timing, and bored the carb. Moparmyway also has one that's ported.


----------

